# UWN Second Annual Ice Fishing Bash



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it looks like .45 has opened a can of wax worms!
So it's time to set up the ice party once again.
Last year we went to Rockport because it was at a fairly neutral location and has easy access to the ice.
The one missing ingredient was fish!!!

So, where do we want to go this year?

Here are some choices to think about.
Mantua Easy access with several species of fish
East Canyon Trout fishing can be very good-harder to access
Rockport Easy access- Good parking 
Lost Creek Good trout fishing- harder to access

Let's shoot for sometime in late January for now. 24th or 31st

Sense he doesn't like to ice fish, perhaps we could get .45 to be the official shuttle on and off the ice!!!
.45 do you own a snowmobile or ATV?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

How about Strawberry?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to vote the berry as well.. Jordanelle has pretty easy access...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I would like to vote the berry as well.. *Jordanelle has pretty easy access*...


Please Orvis.... Anybody remember this little doosey of a pickle Puddles and I (mainly I) got ourselves into.[attachment=0:3vz7atpk]Jordanelle%20017.JPG[/attachment:3vz7atpk]

I guess the rock cliff is paved all the way to the bathrooms so hopefully no "dashing through the snow" this year


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Strawberry could be a good choice.
The olny problem there is the extreem cold that can happen.

I would think that out from the Marina in January would be easy access and generally good fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to vote the berry as well.. *Jordanelle has pretty easy access*...
> ...


I do remember that last year! Loah made it in the sentra though the snow bustin machine!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I would really like to go and join in on this. I really don't have any ice fishing gear (sled, auger, etc.) but I could buy some poles and flies if someone would let me tag along


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Since he doesn't like to ice fish, perhaps we could get .45 to be the official shuttle on and off the ice!!!
> .45 do you own a snowmobile or ATV?


No thanks brother !!

When I stop by, it will be only for a short time. There's some good burger's in that part of the country that need to be eaten......so I won't be hang'in around for too long.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> > Since he doesn't like to ice fish, perhaps we could get .45 to be the official shuttle on and off the ice!!!
> > .45 do you own a snowmobile or ATV?
> 
> 
> ...


Wimp. You can share my ice shack. :wink: :wink: *OOO*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Wimp. You can share my ice shack. :wink: :wink: *OOO*


Yikey's !!!!! O-|-O O-|-O O-|-O

Nooooooooooo


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

RnF said:


> How about Strawberry?


+1 I had talked to .45 about doing this before but the ice didnt come as early as I thought. Why not the berry? bigger fish, easy to catch, plowed roads? Make a poll G-pa!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> > Since he doesn't like to ice fish, perhaps we could get .45 to be the official shuttle on and off the ice!!!
> > .45 do you own a snowmobile or ATV?
> 
> 
> ...


At the Summit? Dude, I will bring the campchef and grill all the burgers you can eat!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We'd love to be part of this but it'll all depend on the location...Berry is a little too far out for us and to be honest after the great time we had on Echo's ice last year...well guess you can say we're partial to Echo...but we'd seriously consider Rockport and/or Mantua...we really likee them Perch/Gills not too fond of eat'n Trout but that's just us. :wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am wanting to learn about this ice fishing stuff especially the safety end of things but I worried the Berry would be to cold for my daughter and it is kind of a long drive Echo,Mantua,Rockport,Lost Creek would be good choices.I am obligated to bring the kid as she is the driving force behind our entry into ice fishing. We would be willing to go to Strawberry if we could put together some carpooling.I would love to see my little one catch one of those toads at the berry.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If its perch people want then Yuba would be great!! The fishin there are GOOD sized and willing to bite. Its also not as cold...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO Echo is overlooked for ice fish'n. Fine by us :mrgreen: ...we had a riot last year catching Perch and Trout.

We'd park above the resort walk down through the resort gate down the boat ramp out say 75-150 yards if that far...30-40' of water. As soon the holes were made...lines in the water all the way down to the bottom crank up a turn...almost every trip...bites and Perch. Bring the ice cut'r up to about 15-20' got us Trout. It was fun at least for us.

Only issue with Echo is potentially parking...get there early enough parking is fine on the road above the resort including across the road.

I know most of you may have seen this video I made last year with the nifty lil gadget but all fish were caught at Echo. Guess you can say we're 'real' partial to Echo...






:wink: :wink:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I would go anywhere within a 3 hour radius of Provo, but I am addicted. 

It sounds like determining factors include weather, parking, good fishing and location. 

Echo sounds good, but parking may be an issue.
Strawberry always produces fish but weather is unpredictable.
Jordanelle always seems to produce and parking is pretty good.
Yuba, lots of perch but far from SLC. 

I would be more than happy to fish any of these lakes but choosing for me depends on the week and what lakes are fishing well. I have a tent so the weather don't bother me. I usually arrive at the butt crack of dawn before any one else so parking is never a problem and with gas so cheap, I'll drive anywhere.

I hear Lake Mead and Powell might freeze this year with this current weather so maybe we should do it down there!? :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> > Since he doesn't like to ice fish, perhaps we could get .45 to be the official shuttle on and off the ice!!!
> > .45 do you own a snowmobile or ATV?
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll tag along. No ice fishin for me, but I'd love to meet the forum members. :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill join in wherever we decide to go... im just itchin to get out on the ice and try all my new toys, and meet some more folks!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Anywhere would be fun...distance and weather key factors along with cooperating fish...the ticket... 

Again, for the new members who may not of seen this video but this was last year at Rockport courtsey of forum members photos and of course Grandpa D...are you excited yet... :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b3Iro2p ... annel_page

:wink: :wink:


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I went to east Canyon last year and the access was just as good as Rockport. That was at the main boat ramp, and the fishing was pretty good for the trout.Thats where I caught my first Tiger trout!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree. Strawberry cutts are pathetic. I have had 12" to 14" rainbows fight harder than a 23" berry cutt. That is the biggest reason I do not like the re-introductin of Cutthroat. Dead weight until you get them in then the spin VIOLENTLY when you are trying to get the hook out. Stupid soggies.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My vote for Mantua, but i will be there no matter where.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll go wherever the place may be.

I like the Berry and those delicious cutts. I like the 'Nelle too.

I hear nice things about the rainbows in Rockport, but the only ones I saw last year had the nasty anchor worms on them. That's a big turn off, personally. Same with EC and Echo. Pimple fish = NASTY.



But, I'll go wherever.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Strawberry!!!!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I say we keep it easy on everyone north and south. Well Salt lake and Ogden areas anyways and say we hit Rockport again. Just because it didn't produce much last year doesn't mean it will suck again this year. Lets hope not anyway. I just like that its a central location.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I hear nice things about the rainbows in Rockport, but the only ones I saw last year had the nasty anchor worms on them. That's a big turn off, personally. Same with EC and Echo. Pimple fish = NASTY.


Guess we were lucky last year fish'n Echo because we didn't catch any Trout with anchor worms. Nothing hitch'n a ride on any fish we caught at Echo. :wink: :wink:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I would look forward to about anywhere that is held. I had a great time at the last one and would like to make it again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Rockport or echo would be pretty central locations and have several species of fish for folks. Of the two, I'd vote Echo, but fatbass has to give me a ride.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Dale,

I didn't see Echo listed. The perch fishing there last year was great. Access and parking are reasonable. I would vote for Echo.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So for the close access and a lot of interest, 
either Rockport or Echo will be the place.

Access to Echo will be the biggest problem, if there is a lot of snow between now and the end of January.

I'll go ahead and make a command decision and pick----------

ECHO Reservoir
Date- Saturday January 24th.
Time- Sunrise start
Saty Tuned!
More to come!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I'll go ahead and make a command decision and pick----------ECHO Reservoir


Yea!!!!! *()* You da man Dale, you da man! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a date. We need to make sure we're super comfortable and that we have plenty to eat and drink. We should set one of my wall tents up the night before, that'd be a hoot.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > It's a date. We need to make sure we're super comfortable and that we have plenty to eat and drink. We should set one of my wall tents up the night before, that'd be a hoot.
> ...


A Perch Fry is a GREAT Idea!!!

We may need a wall tent set up as a port-a-potty. [BYOB]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Is that *B*ring *Y*our *O*wn *B*ucket... to pee in?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is that *B*ring *Y*our *O*wn *B*ucket... to pee in?


Yes we figured this little issue out last year and here you go (use your imagination -Ov- I won't go into details)...can't go ice fish'n without these items and our little ice tent... 8)

[attachment=0:1qtzvf2l]relief tools for women-1.jpg[/attachment:1qtzvf2l]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Grandpa D I know a guy who owns a few porta potties he may let me borrow one.I would have to pick it up and take it back if you don't think it would be more trouble than it is worth let me know and I will give him a ring.I am talking about the ones like they use at construction sites not little camp ones.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Grandpa D I know a guy who owns a few porta potties he may let me borrow one.I would have to pick it up and take it back if you don't think it would be more trouble than it is worth let me know and I will give him a ring.I am talking about the ones like they use at construction sites not little camp ones.


Thanks for the nice offer.
It would be difficult to get it on the ice at Echo though, because the boat ramp is closed.

One of the camp type, small porta-potties might be a good alternative.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":3kc7qio4]Grandpa D I know a guy who owns a few porta potties he may let me borrow one.I would have to pick it up and take it back if you don't think it would be more trouble than it is worth let me know and I will give him a ring.I am talking about the ones like they use at construction sites not little camp ones.


Thanks for the nice offer.
It would be difficult to get it on the ice at Echo though, because the boat ramp is closed.

One of the camp type, small porta-potties might be a good alternative.[/quote:3kc7qio4]

Alrighty then I won't bother him about it.Everybody will just have to bring their jugs and coffee cans.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry I got drunk and can't remember where I parked the chopper. :lol: :lol:


----------

